# HP Envy 3D Xorg -configure fails



## tomdean (Jul 20, 2011)

I have an HP Envy 3D laptop with FreeBSD 8.2-Release and Xort 7.5 from the AMD64 DVD.

I cannot start X - I get a core dump.

Any ideas?

tomdean

As root:


```
> Xorg -configure

X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD envy.tddhome 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
     [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 20 January 2011  04:12:15PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 20 05:02:48 2011
List of video drivers:
	ati
	radeon
	intel
	mach64
	nv
	openchrome
	r128
	radeonhd
	fbdev
	vesa
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
(EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object.
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (invalid module, 0)
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
```

But, xorg.conf.new was created.


```
> Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Release Date: 2010-02-16
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD envy.tddhome 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
     [email]root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 20 January 2011  04:12:15PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.18.4
	Before reporting problems, check [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 20 05:01:29 2011
(++) Using config file: "xorg.conf.new"
(EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object.
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (invalid module, 0)
  XRANDR name: DVI-0
  Connector: DVI-I
  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1
  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1
  DDC reg: 0x64
Unhandled monitor type 0
finished output detect: 0
(EE) RADEON(0): No connected devices found!
finished all detect
(EE) RADEON(0): Using CRT default
failed to set mtrr: No space left on device
Segmentation fault: 11 at address 0x0

Fatal server error:
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault: 11). Server aborting


Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at [url]http://wiki.x.org[/url]
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Abort (core dumped)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 20, 2011)

We just had another similar thread yesterday.


```
failed to set mtrr: No space left on device
```

Check your disk space.


----------



## adamk (Jul 20, 2011)

My googling seems to suggest that this is a laptop with switchable graphics.  If it has an integrated intel GPU and a radeon GPU (as I suspect), you may be forced to use the vesa driver until the intel driver is capable of driving it.  If it has an integrated intel GPU and an nvidia GPU, you may be able to get away with the nvidia driver, but only if you can disable the intel GPU.


----------



## tomdean (Jul 20, 2011)

Solved.

The trick is to use the vesa driver.

I generated a config with Xorg --configure.

Then, edited xorg.conf.new to change the driver to vesa.  Use BusID for the Radeon chip.


----------



## ashank (May 5, 2012)

tomdean said:
			
		

> Solved.
> 
> The trick is to use the vesa driver.
> 
> ...



How did you do that exactly? I am facing similar issues with my Lenovo Y570 model.


----------

